# Bottom fishing 5-14/ 5-15



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Saturday ended up being to rough to fish so it was a crab island day :thumbup:

Sunday 5-14, left out of Destin pass and it was a really pretty day for snapper fishing! We picked up a nice limit of snapper along with some vermillion and white snapper. But the best part of the day was the 70# cobia that ate a live pinfish on the bottom! Finally got him boated after about 30 minutes of finessing him with a 40# leader. Another nice surprise was a lion fish that a friend caught on the bottom with a live cigar minnow that measured 16". We also picked up a few chicken dolphin. 

Monday 5-15, Finally after 3 years of trying to get a trip together with Capt. Delynn it all came together and we were able to make a trip out. We left out of gulf breeze and bait was hard to find, after about 2 hours of searching everywhere we had enough good bait to head out. After seeing all of the past trips he has done we were pumped and he didn't let us down! We ended the day with 16 scamp, the largest was 10# and several really nice vermillion the longest which was 23.5". I also caught my first triple tail which was a nice extra! We did manage to pick up a few chicken dolphin along the way under a log. There was a pile of logs and trash everywhere out there just no pretty cobalt water. Overall the day was great, with an awesome captain!


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

a few more pictures from the trip


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice mess of fish! Congrats!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Stud tripletail!


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Triple Tail thats some fine eating ! Stud for sure !


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Awesome variety.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats looks like a great time !


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

+1 on the eating!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice triple tail and box of scamp.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's a giant triple tail. Great eating. Amazing how big they can get and have such a small mouth compared to body size. Hopefully they will start moving back into the bay in the next month or two

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Chris and Mr Hall for having me along. I had a great time. Man was that bait fishing TOUGH. That sure cut into our fishing time a lot. Oh well that fishing and you guys got tough when the fishing got tough. I look forward to our next trip. Congrats on some fine fish.


----------

